# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار الصحفة الجمعة الأول من مايو 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*درب المريخ يطالب إدارة الفندق بتخصيص صالة مشاهدة لدراسة الترجي



طالب غارزيتو إدارة فندق قصر قرطاج بضرورة توفير صالة مشاهدة كبيرة تسع جميع نجوم الفرقة الحمراء حتى يتابع معهم عدة أشرطة لمباريات خاضها الترجي بما في ذلك مباراة الذهاب بين المريخ ومنافسه التونسي للحديث مع اللاعبين حول بعض الأخطاء التي صاحبت مباراة الذهاب وضرورة تفاديها في جولة الإياب مع متابعة مباريات تفوق فيها الترجي لمعرفة نقاط قوته والعمل على وضع كل مفاتيح اللعب الخاصة بالفريق التونسي تحت الرقابة اللصيقة ووعدت ادارة الفندق غارزيتو بتسليمه الصالة اليوم حتى يتمكن من مشاهدة عدد من مباريات الترجي برفقة نجوم الفرقة الحمراء.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وكيل اللاعبين المالي يسعى لطي صفحة الخلاف بين غارزيتو وتراوري


 

حرص المالي افو فيارا وكيل اللاعبين المعروف ووكيل مدرب المريخ الفرنسي غارزيتو ومهاجم الأحمر محمد تراوري حرص على الجلوس مع المدرب التونسي من خلال تواجد الأحمر بتونس وتفاكر معه حول الخلافات التي تدور بين المدرب وتراوري مما أدت إلى ابتعاد تراوري عن تحضيرات الفريق ومبارياته في الفترة الأخيرة وكان الوكيل المالي اجتمع غارزيتو امس الأول بيد أنه لم يصل معه إلى أي نتيجة من شأنها أن تعيد تراوري للتدريبات لذلك كرر المحاولة مجدداً عصر أمس واجتمع بغارزيتو وابنه لأكثر من ساعة ويبدو أن الأمور تتجه نحو الانفراج حيث يُحظى افو بمكانة كبيرة وخاصة عند غارزيتو ولذلك ربما نجح الوكيل المالي في إعادة تراوري للمشاركة في تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء بصورة طبيعية.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وفد من لجنة التعبئة المريخية يغادر إلى تونس

من المنتظر أن يغادر وفد من لجنة التعبئة المريخية إلى تونس صباح اليوم مكوناً من أحمد عبد الله الدويم، نصرالدين أبو شاكوش، عبد الوكيل عثمان، حافظ الزين مساعد، الصادق واو، هواري عثمان، وجلال عبد الماجد، مكي الحاج موسى، وأسامة شروني وذلك لمؤازرة المريخ في مباراته مع الترجي التونسي يوم الأحد المقبل في جولة إياب دور الستة عشر من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عقده ظهر اليوم ..سودانا فوق ترصد الموتمر الصحفي لمدرب المريخ غارزيتو بتونس

عقد المؤتمر الصحفي للمدرب الفنرسني غارزيتو بقاعة الاجتماعات بفندق قصر قرطاج فى الساعة الثانية ظهر الخميس مقر اقامة بعثة المريخ بالعاصمة تونس المؤتمر بحضور اللاعب ايمن سعيد .
فى البدء تحدث المدرب عن انه امضي الفترة الماضية فى الاعداد والعمل الجاد ابتداء من السودان والحضور المبكر لتونس لمذيد من الاعداد والدخول فى اجواء المباراة بشكل جيد , واكد بانه حضر مبكرا لضمان مذيد من الانضباط .وفضل ادخال الاعبين فى اجواء افضل للاعداد . وفى سؤال عن بكري المدينة اكد بان الاعب سيشارك بشكل طبيعي وان الامر لايدعو للقلق ولايجب الحديث بشكل كبير عن غياب اللاعب .
غارزيتو اكد ان الثقة التى يكتسبها المريخ حاليا تاتي من كونه مطمئن على ان اعداد فريقه يسير بصورة جيدة لمواجهة فريق كبير مثل الترجي . وانه المقاسات الكبيرة لملعب رادس فى طول وعرض الملعب امر غير مزعج ب ول يحظي بتركيزه وهو يكز فقد علي الاعداد وجاهزية الفريق من الناحية الفنية والبدنية .
غارزيتو اكد بانه لن يركن الى خط الدفاع للمحافظ علي اسبقية الفوز بهدف ولكن سنسعي لتسجيل هدف يبعثر اوراق الفريق المضيف فى ملعبه وامام جماهيره .
واشار بان امر تقديم زمن الكرة لم يكن امر ذو جدوي بالنسبة له وان علي اللاعبين التكيف مع كل الاجواء الممكنه للعب كرة القدم . وان برودة الاجواء ليس بالامر المزعج حاليا فى تونس .
اللاعب ايمن سعيد تحدث بان فريق الترجي التونسي فريق كبير ومحترم , المريخ كسب الشوط الاول من المواجهة بهدف , والمريخ اتي لتونس للتاهل وانتزع ورقة الترشح لدور المجموعات , مؤكدا على العمل للتركيز العالي فى المباراة , واشار ن المباراة لديها طعم خاص كونها ديربي عربي كبير فى دوري الابطال .
واكد بانهم كلاعبين لايلتفتون كثيرا للاحاديث عن التحكيم سواء فى جولة الذهاب فى ام درمان او فى جولة الاياب فى ملعب رادس .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مدرب الترجي :اعرف كيف انتصر بفارق هدفين او اكثر امام المريخ بالأحد



عقد المدير الفني للترجي الرياضي التونسي ، جوزيه دي مورايس الخميس، مؤتمرا صحفيا للحديث عن مباراة الاحد ضد المريخ ، في اطار إياب الدور الــ16 لكاس الاتحاد الافريقي.
وحرص دي مورايس في البداية على التذكير بالاجواء المشحونة التى دارت فيها مباراة الذهاب في ام درمان، والتى انتهت بفوز المريخ بهدف دون رد.
وقال الفني البرتغالي في هذا الصدد: “بالرغم من كل الذي حصل داخل الميدان وخارجه فقد عرف لاعبيّ كيف يتصرفون بطريقة احترافية للخروج باخف الاضرار، ولكن كل هذا لا يجب ان يحجب الأجواء المنعشة التي خلقها الجمهور السوداني”.
وحول مدى استعدادات الترجي لمباراة الاحد، قال جوزى دي مورايس: “كل اللاعبين قاموا بالتحضيرات اللازمة وهم على اتم الاستعداد لخوض هذه المواجهة الحاسمة ورفع التحدي امام المريخ من اجل الترشح الى دور المجموعات”.
وحول مباراة الاحد في حد ذاتها، قال دي مورايس: “فريقي يعرف جيدا كيف سينتصر بفارق هدفين واكثر وسيبذل كل ما لديه للفوز، مع التحلي في نفس الوقت بسلوك رياضي ومشرف في حجم مسابقة قارية مهمة مثل رابطة الابطال الافريقية”.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*في الفاشر والخرطوم وعطبرة ..ثلاث مباريات في الممتاز اليوم الجمعة


تنطلق مباريات الأسبوع 14 بثلاث مباريات اليوم الجمعة بمدن السودان المختلفة عصرا بمدينة الفاشر بين الهلال الفاشر مع الرابطة كوستي وفيها يدخل اصحاب الارض لتعويض الخسارة من الهلال المتصدر في الجولة الماضية ويحتل الفريق ترتيبا متأخرا هو ال12 ربرصيد 13 نقطة، أما فريق الرابطة كوستى فيحتل الترتيب الثامن برصيد 15نقطة وويسعى الفريق لتعزيز إنتصاره العريض على الأهلي الخرطوم الأسبوع الماضي بنتيجة 3-0.
وفي مباراة ثانية الجمعة بمدينة عطبرة  يواجه فريق الأمل تحديا صعبا وذلك أمام النسور المتوتر من خسارته الكبيرة من الأهلي شندي بملعبه 0-4، على جانب أن الفريق غابت عن ذاكرة الإنتصارات في مباراتين متتاليتين وتراجع ترتيبه إلى السابع برصيد 16 نقطة أمام الأمل صاحب الأرض فيخوضها من الترتيب ال12 برصيد 12 نقطة.
وفي المباراة الثالثة الأحد فإن إستاد  الخرطوم سيشهد قمة الأسبوع قمة الأسبوع التي تجمع بين الخرطوم الوطني صاحب الترتيب الرابع برصيد 21 مع ضيفه الشرس الوافد الجدي هلال الاُبَيِّض الذي إستعاد ذاكرة الإنتصارات بعد الخسارة مرتين متتاليتين حين فاز على الأمل 3-1 الأسبوع الماضي ورفع رصيده إلى 17 نقطة في الترتيب السادس.
التعليق بواسطة فيس بوك
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالصور ..سفارة السودان بتونس تحتفل ببعثة المريخ







اقام سفير السودان بدولة تونس السيد فضل عبدالله فضل دعوة عشاء لبعثة المريخ و الوفد الاعلامي الذى قدم لتونس الخميس ,وذلك بمنزل السفير وحضر الدعوة السفير خالد عباس وعمار عثمان الملحق الاداري والمستشار عبدالعزيز خالد وعبدالله الشفيع مسؤول العلاقات بالسفارة والسيد كمال بله رئيس الجالية وعدد من اعضاء الجالية , وحضرت البعثة الادارية لفريق المريخ يتقدمها المهندس محمد الريح رئيس البعثة متوكل احمد علي نائب الامين العام وصديق علي صالح مساعد الامين العام وحاتم عبدالغفار نائب امين المال والكابتن حاتم محمد احمد والمدرب العام لفريق الكابتن محسن سيد و مدرب الاحمال انتطونيو غارزيتو ومدرب المنتخب الوطني محمد عبدالله ماذدا وعدد من التنفيذين بالنادي والاعلامين .
سعادة السفير ابدي سعادته الغامرة بتلبية بعثة المريخ دعوة العشاء مرحبا بهم ومؤكدا بانه فى السفارة تقف خلف المريخ في كل ما يتاجه فى مباراة الترجي وقدم تنوير علي العلاقات السودانية التونسية وعن طبيعة العلاقات وعن الجالية السودانية فى تونس 
المهندس محمد الريح رئيس وفد المريخ قدم شكره باسم مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ للسفارة وللسيد السفير مثمنا وقوفهم مع بعثة المريخ ومع وفد المقدمة من قبل وتقديمهم لكل الخدمات من اجل تهيئة اجواء مناسبة لبعثة المريخ تساعدهم فى تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انظروا الى عناوين الصحف الهلالية وكيف تتناول اخبار المريخ
وقارنوا بينها وبين عناوين الصحف المريخية
هذا هو الفارق بيننا وبينهم
لا نريد التشبه بهم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سنهوري رئيس بعثة المريخ : الاحمر لم يتعرض لمضايقات من جمهور الترجي



ما ذكر لا اساس له من الصحة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اكد المهندس محمد الريح سنهوي رئيس بعثة المريخ فى تونس فى تصريح خاص بالموقع الرسمي , بان لا صحة لا ي حديث عن مضايقات من جمهور نادي الترجي حتى الان ,وان الامور تسير بصور طبيعة وان الاجواء فى مقر بعثة المريخ بفندق قصر قرطاج تعتبر مثالية . واكد ان البعثة الادارية قد وفرت كل مقومات الراحة والاعداد المناسب فى معزل عن اي ازعاج يمكن ان يؤثر على تدريبات الفريق . واشار سنهوري بانه يجب عدم نشر ااعاءات غير صحيحه بين الناس وهو امر لن يخدم المريخ فى مباراته امام الترجي التى سنعي فيها لتجاوز عقبة فريق كبير والترقي لمرحلة المجموعات .



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ارزيتو :حضرنا من اجل التأهل على حساب الترجي ولن نركن للدفاع



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
عقد المؤتمر الصحفي للمدرب الفنرسني غارزيتو بقاعة الاجتماعات بفندق قصر قرطاج فى الساعة الثانية ظهر اليوم مقر اقامة بعثة المريخ بالعاصمة تونس المؤتمر بحضور اللاعب ايمن سعيد .
فى البدء تحدث المدرب عن انه امضي الفترة الماضية فى الاعداد والعمل الجاد ابتداء من السودان والحضور المبكر لتونس لمزيد من الاعداد والدخول فى اجواء المباراة بشكل جيد , واكد بانه حضر مبكرا لضمان مذيد من الانضباط .وفضل ادخال اللاعبين فى اجواء افضل للاعداد . وفى سؤال عن بكري المدينة اكد بان اللاعب سيشارك بشكل طبيعي وان الامر لايدعو للقلق ولايجب الحديث بشكل كبير عن غياب اللاعب .
غارزيتو اكد ان الثقة التى يكتسبها المريخ حاليا تاتي من كونه مطمئن على ان اعداد فريقه يسير بصورة جيدة لمواجهة فريق كبير مثل الترجي . وانه المقاسات الكبيرة لملعب رادس فى طول وعرض الملعب امر غير مزعج ب ول يحظي بتركيزه وهو يكز فقد علي الاعداد وجاهزية الفريق من الناحية الفنية والبدنية .
غارزيتو اكد بانه لن يركن الى خط الدفاع للمحافظ علي اسبقية الفوز بهدف ولكن سنسعي لتسجيل هدف يبعثر اوراق الفريق المضيف فى ملعبه وامام جماهيره .
واشار بان امر تقديم زمن الكرة لم يكن امر ذو جدوي بالنسبة له وان علي اللاعبين التكيف مع كل الاجواء الممكنه للعب كرة القدم . وان برودة الاجواء ليس بالامر المزعج حاليا فى تونس .
اللاعب ايمن سعيد تحدث بان فريق الترجي التونسي فريق كبير ومحترم , المريخ كسب الشوط الاول من المواجهة بهدف , والمريخ اتي لتونس للتاهل وانتزع ورقة الترشح لدور المجموعات , مؤكدا على العمل للتركيز العالي فى المباراة , واشار ن المباراة لديها طعم خاص كونها ديربي عربي كبير فى دوري الابطال .
واكد بانهم كلاعبين لايلتفتون كثيرا للاحاديث عن التحكيم سواء فى جولة الذهاب فى ام درمان او فى جولة الاياب فى ملعب رادس .


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دي مورايس : نعرف كيف ننتصر على المريخ بفارق اكثر من هدفين و نتأهل عن جدارة



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
عقد المدير الفني للترجي الرياضي التونسي لكرة القدم، جوزيه دي مورايس الخميس، مؤتمرا صحفيا للحديث عن مباراة الاحد ضد المريخ السوداني، في اطار إياب الدور الــ16 لكاس الاتحاد الافريقي.
وحرص دي مورايس في البداية على التذكير بالاجواء المشحونة التى دارت فيها مباراة الذهاب في ام درمان، والتى انتهت بفوز المريخ بهدف دون رد.
وقال الفني البرتغالي في هذا الصدد: "بالرغم من كل الذي حصل داخل الميدان وخارجه فقد عرف لاعبيّ كيف يتصرفون بطريقة احترافية للخروج باخف الاضرار، ولكن كل هذا لا يجب ان يحجب الأجواء المنعشة التي خلقها الجمهور السوداني".
وحول مدى استعدادات الترجي لمباراة الاحد، قال جوزى دي مورايس: "كل اللاعبين قاموا بالتحضيرات اللازمة وهم على اتم الاستعداد لخوض هذه المواجهة الحاسمة ورفع التحدي امام المريخ من اجل الترشح الى دور المجموعات".
وحول مباراة الاحد في حد ذاتها، قال دي مورايس: "فريقي يعرف جيدا كيف سينتصر بفارق هدفين واكثر وسيبذل كل ما لديه للفوز، مع التحلي في نفس الوقت بسلوك رياضي ومشرف في حجم مسابقة قارية مهمة مثل رابطة الابطال الافريقية".


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مدرب سانغا: فريقي جاء ليهزم الهلال



قال سانتوس مدرب سانغا الكنغولي ان فريقه حضر للسودان ليواصل مفاجآته في البطولة الافريقية ولن يستسلم او يرمي المنديل بالرغم من تعثره علي ارضه وبين جماهيره ويمكن ان نفعل ذلك ايضا بالهلال ونبدأ من جديد.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*العابد يمنح المدينة راحة من مران اليوم 



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
منح الجهاز الطبي للمريخ بقيادة الدكتور العابد اللاعب بكري المدينة راحة من مران امس عصرا و صباح اليوم لمزيدا من الاطمنئان و اكد عبر بيان بموقع النادي ان اللاعب بكري المدينة سيشارك في مباراة الترجي التونسي بالاحد 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مساعد رئيس الجمهورية يدعو مجلسي القمة مساء اليوم



دعا الأستاذ موسى محمد أحمد مساعد رئيس الجمهورية مجلسي ادارتي ناديي الهلال والمريخ إلى جانب مجلس الشورى المريخي بالاضافة إلى نجوم الهلال لتلبية دعوة عشاء بمنزله مساء اليوم، وتأتي الخطوة في اطار سعي مساعد رئيس الجمهورية للوقوف مع العملاقين ودعمهما معنوياً قبل مواجهتيهما المهمتين أمام الترجي التونسي وسانغا الكنغولي يوم بعد غدٍ الأحد، وسيتواصل مساعد الرئيس مع نجوم المريخ بالهاتف من تونس للاطمئنان على سير تحضيرات الفريق للقاء الترجي التونسي، وسيجتمع مساعد الرئيس مع مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ومجلس الشورى من أجل العمل على إثناء أعضاء المجلس بالتراجع عن الاستقالة حتى موعد انتهاء فترة المجلس الحالية.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الوطني ينتظم في معسكر تأهبا لهلال الأبيض 



خاض فريق الخرطوم الوطني اليوم تدريبه الأخير على ملعبه قبل إستقبال هلال الأبيض غدا على ملعب الخرطوم في الجولة الرابعة عشر لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وإنتظم الفريق في معسكر ببيت اللاعبين عقب المران وإختار المدير الفني أبياه قائمة اللاعبين للقاء هلال الأبيض المهم ويذكر أن الوطني في المركز الرابع برصيد “21” نقطة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الأهلي تدرب اليوم إستعدادا لمريخ كوستي 



خاض الأهلي العاصمي مرانا مساء اليوم هو الرئيس قبل مواجهة مريخ كوستي مساء السبت في الجولة الرابعة عشر لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويرغب الفرسان في العودة القوية عبر لقاء مريخ كوستي لإيقاف نزيف النقاط بعد الخسارة الكبيرة من الرابطة بثلاثية في الجولة السابقة على ملعب كوستي ويؤدي الفريق تدريبه الاخير غدا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مباراتان في افتتاح الجولة 14 للدوري الممتاز اليوم



تُفتتح اليوم مباريات الجولة الرابعة عشرة لدوري سوداني الممتاز مساء اليوم بمباراتين بكل من عطبرة والخرطوم فيما تتواصل غداً بمباراتين أيضا بالفاشر والخرطوم، فعلى ملعب استاد عطبرة في الثامنة الا ربعاً يستقبل الامل النسور الامدرماني وعلى ملعب استاد الخرطوم يلتقي الخرطوم الوطني وهلال الابيض في الجولة قبل الأخيرة للفرق الاربعة وترغب الفرق في مباريات اليوم في تحقيق الفوز خاصة في لقاء عطبرة بين الأمل والنسور من أجل العودة لسكة الانتصارات، اما لقاء الخرطوم والهلال الابيض من اجل تأكيد الجدارة والاستمرار في الانتصارات قبل نهاية الدور الاول للمسابقة وعكفت الاجهزة الفنية في التحضيرات على تجهيز العناصر التي تسهم في الحصول على العلامة الكاملة من مباراتي اليوم ويدخل الامل مباراة اليوم برصيد 12 نقطة من 12 مباراة عرف الفوز في ثلاث وتعادل في مثلها وقبل الخسارة في ست مواجهات كان آخرها من هلال الابيض بثلاثية ، اما النسور كان قد عاد لسكة الخسائر في مباراتين على التوالي أمام المريخ والأهلي شندي وتجمد رصيده في 13 نقطة من 11 مباراة فاز في ثلاث وتعادل في أربع وخسر أربع مواجهات ويحتل المركز التاسع في الترتيب العام للمنافسة وكان الفريق تقبل الخسارة في الجولة السابقة من أهلي شندي برباعية دون رد، أما في لقاء الخرطوم فيدخل الكوماندوز المباراة برصيد 21 نقطة من 12 مواجهة، فاز خمس مرات وتعادل في ست مباريات وتقبل في مباراة واحدة ويحتل حالياً المركز الرابع في الترتيب، ويجمع هلال الابيض في رصيده 17 نقطة من 12 لقاء غاز في أربع منها وتعادل خمس مرات وتقبل الخسارة في ثلاث مواجهات، وكان الفريق حقق فوزاً عريضاً في الجولة السابقة على الأمل عطبرة واكتسحه بثلاثية مقابل هدف.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تسع مباريات حاسمة في مسابقة الدوري التأهيلي اليوم



تُقام عصر ومساء اليوم تسع مباريات حاسمة في الجولة الرابعة من مرحلة المجموعات بمسابقة الدوري العام المؤهل للممتاز فيما تُختتم الجولة غداً السبت بلقاء وحيد يجمع أهلي عطبرة وارتدي دنقلا بملعب إستاد عطبرة وكانت فرق المجموعة الخامسة حسمت أمرها بالتأهل لنيل المناقل والنهضة ربك مبكراً فيما تكتمل مساء اليوم بقية البطاقات الثمانية في مواجهات شرسة في ظل السباق على الوصول للمرحلة القادمة دوري المجموعتين وينتظر ان تشهد مباريات اليوم عراكاً مثيراً من أجل العبور خاصة وان هنالك فرق تحمل أملها في لقاءات اليوم وتقام المباريات العشر بكل من الابيض، أم روابة، الخرطوم، كوستي، شندي، بورتسودان، الدامر وربك والدلنج وسيكون الصراع على بطاقتي المجموعة الاولى مفتوحاً حتى نهاية مباريات اليوم والتي تجمع الفجر الابيض ومريخ نيالا بالابيض ومريخ أم روابة وسيدو بأم روابة وسيظل الامل متاحاً لتأهل كل من المريخ والفجر ومريخ أم روابة، في لقاء الابيض يحل المريخ نيالا ضيفاً على الفجر الابيض على أمل تأمين العبور والفجر برصيد أربع نقاط والفوز في لقاء اليوم يقوده للتأهل مع مريخ نيالا، أما مريخ نيالا في رصيده سبع نقاط يكفيه التعادل للعبور او الخسارة من الفجر. وفي اللقاء الثاني على ملعب أم روابة يحل سيدو الضعين ضيفاً على مريخ أم روابة للمريخ ثلاث نقاط اما سيدو برصيد نقطتين فقط ويحتاج المريخ للفوز في لقاء اليوم والتعادل في مباراة الابيض يقوده للتأهل مع مريخ نيالا على حساب الفجر الابيض، اما الموردة الفاشر اكمل مبارياته في أربع نقاط وخرج من المنافسة بجانب سيدو الضعين وفي المجموعة الثانية سيكون الصراع مفتوحاً في مباريات المجموعة الثانية للعبور ومازالت بطاقتي العبور مفتوحة لكل من الامير، كساب وهلال الحصاحيصا، امام هلال كوستي غادر المنافسة بجانب جزيرة الفيل ، وتقام مباراتان، في كوستي يلتقي هلال كوستي وهلال الحصاحيصا، هلال كوستي برصيد نقطة واحدة فقد أمر الترشح امام الهلال الحصاحيصا بست نقاط والفوز في لقاء اليوم يعني ترشحه للمرحلة المقبلة، في لقاء الخرطوم بين الامير البحراوي وكساب يكون الصراع على البطاقة ويسعى الأمير للتأمين وهو برصيد سبع نقاط ويكفيه التعادل في لقاء اليوم من أجل العبور فيما يرغب كساب في مفاجأة الأمير والفوز عليه والترشح مباشرة للمرحلة المقبلة وفي المجموعة الثالثة يظل التأهل متاحاً لثلاثة فرق من المجموعة الثالثة بعد نتائج لقاءات اليوم ويشتد الصراع على البطاقتين وفي شندي يسعى النيل شندي للتأكيد وهو يستضيف العرب حلفا الجديدة وكلاهما على أمل التأهل ، النيل برصيد سبع نقاط وللعرب نفس الرصيد فيما أكمل الشرطة القضارف مبارياته في رصيده ثماني نقاط والفوز في لقاء شندي بين النيل والعرب حلفا يؤهل الفائز في اللقاء بجانب الشرطة القضارف، أمام التعادل في شندي يخلط أوراق المجموعة تماما، وفي لقاء بورتسودان بين هلال الساحل والدفاع الدمازين سيكون شرفياً والفريقان فقدا أمل الترشح وضمن المجموعة الرابعة تقام مباراة واحدة تجمع الشمالية الدامر والجبل كريمة وكلاهما يأمل في الفوز من أجل العبور للمرحلة قبل الأخيرة والشمالية برصيد سبع نقاط وكذلك الجبل كريمة برصيد سبع نقاط ويعشم الفريقان في الانتصار والوصول للنقطة العاشرة والترشح مباشرة للدور المقبل، اما ملعب عطبرة يكون مسرحاً لمواجهة الأهلي عطبرة وارتدي دنقلا غداً السبت ويرغب الأهلي في الفوز للصدارة والعبور المباشر وفي رصيده خمس نقاط والتعادل يخرجه من المنافسة، اما ارتدي في رصيده ثلاث نقاط فقط وفي المجموعة الخامسة حسم النيل المناقل والنهضة ربك أمر بطاقتي العبور للمرحلة القادمة من المنافسة مبكراً بعد تعادلهما في الجولة الرابعة من السباق وصعد النيل وأكمل مبارياته برصيد عشر نقاط والنهضة برصيد سبع نقاط وتكون مباراتي اليوم من أجل الترشح للمنافسة بلقائي النهضة ربك والنيل الحصاحيصا على ملعب ربك حيث فقد النيل الأمل وفي رصيده نقطة واحدة أما اللقاء الثاني يجمع بين الجيل الدلنج والاتحاد مدني بالدلنج.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الترجي يلتف على قرار السلطات ويطرح 25 الف متفرج



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
التف فريق الترجي التونسي على قرار االسلطات التونسية حيث قام بطبع 25 الف تذكرة بدلا من 18 الف و التي سمحت بها السلطات و ذلك للضغط على السلطات و السماح له باحضار الاعداد التي يريد ادخالها عصر الاحد و يجدر ذكره ان الكاف و الجامعة كانا قد سمحا باحضار 3 الف فقط بسبب الظروف التي تعيشها تونس 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بكري المدينة يشارك اليوم و يقود هجوم المريخ امام الترجي



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 يعود للمشاركة في مران لفريق عصر اليوم اللاعب بكري المدينة بعد ان حصل على راحة سلبية من قبل الطبيب و تأكدت مشاركة اللاعب في مباراة الفريق ضد الترجي التونسي عصر بعد غد الاحد على ملعب رادس 


*

----------


## ود الحلة

*صحيفة الزاوية

غارزيتو لا أخاف الترجي والمدينة جاهز للمشاركه
مدرب الترجي والدراجي يشعلان موقعه رادس مبكرا والبث في مهب الريح
د مصطفي إسماعيل ل(الزاوية) : الوالي في إستراحه محارب
الكوكي يرفض الاستهانه بسانغا
غارزيتو يرفض ذهاب اللاعبين لعشاء السفير بسبب الاجهاد وخلودهم للراحه الكاملة
الهلال يتدرب بحضور الكاردينال
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*صحيفه الصدي

العقرب يعود الي التدريبات اليوم .. وغارزيتو يعدل تشكيلته مجددا
الترجي يلتف علي قرار السلطات الامنية ويحشد 25 ألف مشجع لمباراة المريخ
نجم الترجي البيجاوي يبدي مخاوفه من سرعه المدينة .. وغارزيتو يدافع عن خط دفاعه
مدرب الترجي : كنا في حالة توهان في امدرمان
تمارين اضافية لاوكرا
إقبال ضعيف علي تزاكر المباراة من اول يوم
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*صحيفة الزعيم

الوالي يدلي بتصريحات مثيره ويؤكد وصوله تونس خلال ساعات
الجهاز الطبي للاحمر يؤكد سلامة بكري ومشاركته في لقاء الاحد ورئيس البعثة ينفي المضايقات
غارزيتو : أبحث عن تسجيل الاهداف
اعلام المنافس يصف المريخ بالخصم القوي
رئيس المريخ : المريخ والترجي يستحقان العبور للمجموعات .. الفائز ببطاقة التأهل سيكون له شأن كبير في المنافسه
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*الجوهرة الرياضية

– قبل ساعاتن من موقعة الاحد المصيرية .. وكالة الانباء الفرنسية سانغا في ورطة امام الهلال
– الازرق يؤدي مناورته الرئيسية لصدام الابطال و ثنائية كاريكا و ( البهلوان ) تهدد القديمين
– الكاردينال يدعم الفرسان .. و الفونس بالخرطوم اليوم
– مدرب الترجي يهاجم غارزيتو .. والجزائري العقبي يرفض نصف مليون دولار من المريخ
– طاقم التحكيم الجزائري يصل الخرطوم اليوم

==================================================  ====

صحيفة عالم النجوم

– مجهولون سلموا سانغا تسجيلات ومعلومات عن الهلال
– فرسان الازرق : لايهمنا انطون ولادجال وسنهزم سانغا في الميدان
– مران قوي وعنيف للازرق وهدف لوحة لبشة والكوكي يوقف المران للتصحيح
– الكنغولي يتدرب بالاكاديمية والبعثة ترفض وجود الاعلام في المران
– لاعبو الترجي : المريخ لن يفلت من الهزيمة وسنحسم المباراة مبكراً
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الجوهرة الرياضية

– قبل ساعاتن من موقعة الاحد المصيرية .. وكالة الانباء الفرنسية سانغا في ورطة امام الهلال
– الازرق يؤدي مناورته الرئيسية لصدام الابطال و ثنائية كاريكا و ( البهلوان ) تهدد القديمين
– الكاردينال يدعم الفرسان .. و الفونس بالخرطوم اليوم
– مدرب الترجي يهاجم غارزيتو .. والجزائري العقبي يرفض نصف مليون دولار من المريخ
– طاقم التحكيم الجزائري يصل الخرطوم اليوم

صحيفة عالم النجوم

– مجهولون سلموا سانغا تسجيلات ومعلومات عن الهلال
– فرسان الازرق : لايهمنا انطون ولادجال وسنهزم سانغا في الميدان
– مران قوي وعنيف للازرق وهدف لوحة لبشة والكوكي يوقف المران للتصحيح
– الكنغولي يتدرب بالاكاديمية والبعثة ترفض وجود الاعلام في المران
– لاعبو الترجي : المريخ لن يفلت من الهزيمة وسنحسم المباراة مبكراً

هل يوجد فى هذا الفضاء أنتن من هؤلاء
لعنة الله عليهم اجمعين



*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين ياشباب 
جمعه مباركه
                        	*

----------


## Abu Hamoudi

*شكرا جزيلا
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					





ده شنو العفن ده
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صعوبات تواجه بث مباراة الترجي والمريخ مباشر من تونس



علمت (سودانا فوق) أنّ إدارة الترجي ما تزال في طور المفاوضات مع ادارة التلفزة الوطنية في خصوص بث مقابلة يوم الاحد المقبل بين فريق الترجي الرياضي التونسي والمريخ مباشرة ، وحسب المعطيات الأوليّة فان الاسباب مادية وهو ما عرقل سير المفاوضات وبالتالي قد لا تنقل المباراة تلفزيا يوم الاحد
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دخول الريح علي القائمه ..غارزيتو يفاجئ الترجي بتشكيلة جديدة بدأت ملامحها تظهر

بدأ غارزيتو في تجهيز تشكيلته التي يرغب في الاعتماد عليها في مباراة الترجي ولم تخل تلك التشكيلة من المفاجآت أبرزها على الاطلاق عودة الريح علي للمشاركة في التشكيل الأساسي في وظيفة جديدة على الطرف الأيمن
في حين أبقى على أمير كمال وعلاء الدين يوسف في متوسط الدفاع واحتفظ مصعب عمر بموقعه على الطرف الأيسر، وأشرك غارزيتو سالمون ورمضان عجب وأيمن سعيد وكوفي في حين اعتمد على أوكراه وبكري المدينة في المقدمة الهجومية.
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*العفن زاتو برئ منهم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات والروائع
وجمعة سعيدة ومباركة عليك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والشكر موصول لود الحلة للاضافات الثرة
*

----------


## aboali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

الجوهرة الرياضية

– قبل ساعاتن من موقعة الاحد المصيرية .. وكالة الانباء الفرنسية سانغا في ورطة امام الهلال
– الازرق يؤدي مناورته الرئيسية لصدام الابطال و ثنائية كاريكا و ( البهلوان ) تهدد القديمين
– الكاردينال يدعم الفرسان .. و الفونس بالخرطوم اليوم
– مدرب الترجي يهاجم غارزيتو .. والجزائري العقبي يرفض نصف مليون دولار من المريخ
– طاقم التحكيم الجزائري يصل الخرطوم اليوم

صحيفة عالم النجوم

– مجهولون سلموا سانغا تسجيلات ومعلومات عن الهلال
– فرسان الازرق : لايهمنا انطون ولادجال وسنهزم سانغا في الميدان
– مران قوي وعنيف للازرق وهدف لوحة لبشة والكوكي يوقف المران للتصحيح
– الكنغولي يتدرب بالاكاديمية والبعثة ترفض وجود الاعلام في المران
– لاعبو الترجي : المريخ لن يفلت من الهزيمة وسنحسم المباراة مبكراً

هل يوجد فى هذا الفضاء أنتن من هؤلاء
لعنة الله عليهم اجمعين






هؤلاء مرضى  يحتاجون اطباء نفسيين راجع عناوين الصفوة تعرف الفارق فعلا المريخ عالم جميل
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الموقع الرسمي للمريخ

محاضرة تجهيزية للاعبي المريخ



قدم د. اسامه حافظ الشاذلي مساعد رئيس  قطاع كرة القدم  للشؤون الطبية بنادي المريخ محاضرة تجهيزية للاعبي المريخ صباح الجمعة  بقاعة المحاضرات بفندق قصر قرطاج مقر اقامة بعثة المريخ بتونس .وتحدث عن الامور التجهيزية  للاعبين قبل المباراة وعن اصابات الملاعب وكيفية تفادي الاصابات فى التدريبات و المباريات .
*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية

‬ 
غارزيتو لا أخاف الترجي والمدينة جاهز للمشاركة 
 مدرب الترجي والدراجي يشعلان موقعة رادس مبكرا والبث في مهب الريح 
 د مصطفي إسماعيل ل (الزاوية) : الوالي في إستراحه محارب .. والكوكي يرفض الاستهانة بسانغا 
بسبب الاجهاد وخلودهم للراحة الكاملة .. غارزيتو يرفض ذهاب اللاعبين لعشاء السفير
يؤدي تدريبه الرئيسي اليوم .. المريخ يصل الى ذروة جاهزيته للقاء الاحد  
غارزيتو : لااخاف الترجي
الترجي يكتفي باستقبال المريخ فقط
غموض حول بث مباراة المريخ والترجي
الدراجي : المريخ فريق ضعيف وسنهزمه
دي مورايس يهاجم المريخ بعنف
وسط حضور جماهيري خرافي .. بدء بيع التذاكر والالاف يتجمعون خارج المنزه
تاكدت مشاركتهم بنسبة كبيرة .. ثلاثي الترجي المصاب في انتظار الفحوصات النهائية
معز عبود مفاجاة الترجي للمريخ
التقاه رئيس التحرير امس .. د . مصطفى عثمان اسماعيل للزاوية : جمال الوالي لايستطيع ان يتخلى عن المريخ .. ارشح عبد الله حسن عيسى لرئاسة لجنة التسيير وابشر جماهير المريخ بعودة الوالي لرئاسة المريخ
الهلال يتدرب بحضور الكاردينال
الكوكي : التاهل في الملعب وسانغا قوي وسنلعب بخطة هجومية
تسع مواجهات ساخنة في التاهيلي
الاحمر يكتفي بحصة تدريبية واحدة
جابسون يفشل في اكمال المران .. بكري المدينة يغيب
والجهاز الفني يعلن عن عودة الثنائي خلال المران الرئيسي
سبعة لاعبين يضمنون دخول تشكيلة الترجي .. بلة يدخل الخيارات .. ومنافسة شرسة بين راجي واوكرا وكوفي وضفر
اوكرا يتدرب بشهية مفتوحة .. وانطوني يخضعه لبرنامج خاص لنصف ساعة
طاقم التحكيم الجنوب افريقي يصل اليوم  ظهرا وانعقاد الاجتماع الفني للمباراة غدا صباحا بنادي الترجي
غارزيتو : لااخاف الترجي ولااريد شيئا سوى التاهل الى المجموعات .. العقرب عال العال وسيشلرك في مباراة الاحد واوكرا تدرب بجدية واخضعنا الغاني لجرعات اضافية .. الفوارق كبيرة بين لاعبي المريخ والترجي واعمل على التسجيل في شباك الفريق التونسي
ايمن سعيد : الترجي فريق محترم ونستهدف التاهل الى دوري المجموعات .. لن ارد على حديث الاعلام التونسي فزنا في الخرطوم بعرقنا وسنكرر الاداء القتالي يوم الاحد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ


ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﺪﻟﻲ ﺑﺘﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻣﺜﻴﺮﻩ ﻭﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﻭﺻﻮﻟﻪ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﻟﻼﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺳﻼﻣﺔ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻭﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻻﺣﺪ ﻭﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﻳﻨﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﺎﻳﻘﺎﺕ
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ : ﺃﺑﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻻﻫﺪﺍﻑ.. وﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻳﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻱ
كتيبة النجوم تتدرب صباحا والفرنسي يعلن اسلوب الضغط
غارزيتو : ابحث عن التسجيل في رادس
محسن سيد : فريقنا في جاهزية تامة وجئنا تونس لخطف ورقة التاهل
الجهاز الطبي للمريخ : بكري بخير وسيشارك في لقاء الترجي
أيمن سعيد مجيئنا إلى تونس لهدف معين
يصل تونس خلال ساعات .. ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ : ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﻮﺭ ﻟﻠﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ .. ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺋﺰ ﺑﺒﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻪ ﺷﺄﻥ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﻪ ومن يذهب الى الكونفدرالية سيشكل حضورا  فنيا قويا
رئيس بعثة المريخ ينفي وجود مضايقات من جمهور الترجي
سفير السودان بتونس يقيم حفل عشاء للاحمر
دي مورايس : فريقي جاهز ودرسنا المريخ بصورة جيدة
الاعلام التونسي يصف المريخ بالخصم القوي
اجرى تدريبا واحدا على ملعب قرطاج .. كتيبة النجوم تتدرب صباحا والفرنسي يعلن اسلوب الضغط 
تقسيمة صغيرة في وسط الملعب .. عودة اوكرا وراحة للمدينة
غارزيتو : املك عناصر متميزة وسريعة وابحث عن التسجيل في رادس .. مساحة الملعب لاتقلقني .. المدينة حاضر في قمة الاحد ولااشغل بالي بالاعلام التونسي .. هذه اسباب وصولنا المبكر الى تونس واللاعبون تطوروا كثيرا في الفترة الماضية .. لااهتم بما يقوله منسوبو الفريق التونسي عن فريقي سلبا او ايجابا وكل مايهمني هو الاعداد بصورة مثالية .. 
تحدث انابة عن اللاعبين .. ايمن سعيد : التحكيم لايمثل هاجسا لنا والترجي فريق كبير ونحن وفرنا له الاحترام اللازم .. لو قدمنا نفس مستوى الذهاب في رادس فخروج بطل تونس على يدنا امر مؤكد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻱ


ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ..ﻭﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﻌﺪﻝ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺘﻪ ﻣﺠﺪﺩﺍ
ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻳﻠﺘﻒ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻄﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻣﻨﻴﺔ ﻭﻳﺤﺸﺪ 25 ﺃﻟﻒ ﻣﺸﺠﻊ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺠﺎﻭﻱ ﻳﺒﺪﻱ ﻣﺨﺎﻭﻓﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺳﺮعة ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ .. ﻭﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺧﻂ ﺩﻓﺎﻋﻪ
غارزيتو يثير مخاوف الجماهير التونسية ويؤكد جاهزية العقرب
غارزيتو يعدل تشكيلته .. يشرك ضفر ويحول كوفي لمقاعد البدلاء
الجهاز الطبي بالمريخ : بكري المدينة سيتدرب اليوم بصورة طبيعية
تمارين اضافية لاوكراه
مازدا يجتمع بغارزيتو
ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ : ﻛﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺗﻮﻫﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ
ﺇﻗﺒﺎﻝ ﺿﻌﻴﻒ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗذﺍﻛﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻳﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻳﻠﺘﻒ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻄﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻣﻨﻴﺔ ﻭﻳﺤﺸﺪ 25 ﺃﻟﻒ ﻣﺸﺠﻊ 
حاتم البيجاوي يعبر عن مخاوفه من السرعة الفائقة لبكري المدينة
الفرنسي  غارزيتو يدلي بالمثير : بينت كل خططي على تسجيل هدف في شباك الترجي وبسلاح  السرعة ساحقق المطلوب .. غيرت عقلية اللاعب السوداني في كل شئ حتى الطعام  والمواعيد .. الاجواء الباردة لن تؤثر على فريق لعب مبارياته في الامطار ..  بكري جاهز لقيادة الهجوم واوكرا لاعب مميز انتظر منه الكثير
المصري  ايمن سعيد : حديث منسوبي الترجي عن مشاكل في دفاع المريخ مجرد حرب نفسية   .. كنا الافضل والاميز ومحاولة الفريق التونسي نسب انتصارنا للحكام فرية  كبرى
غارزيتو يطالب ادارة الفندق بتخصيص صالة مشاهدة لدراسة الترجي
المريخ يتدرب لساعة صباحا .. تمارين على الارسال من الدفاع للهجوم .. تمارين اضافية لاوكراه
وكيل تراوري يجتمع بغارزيتو وابنه لاكثر من ساعة
البعثة الادارية تلبي دعوة السفير برفقة انطونيو


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• فيما يؤدي "المخيف" تمرينه الرئيس اليوم : بطعم إنتصار "كامل الدسم" الكوكي لخطة "سانغا رسم"
• خوفهم من الازرق فضحهم وموقعهم كشفهم : "الكنغولي" يكشف عن سلاحه أمام الهلال !
• جوزيه دي مورايس يفتح النار علي غارزيتو بتونس امس ويصف المريخ بالفريق المخادع الذي يعتمد علي الغش !
• المريخ يواصل التدريبات .. عودة المدينة وغارزيتو يصرخ : اللاعب السوداني لم يصل للإحترافية المطلوبة وعقليته متخلفة
• الهلال يؤدي مرانا ساخنا امس إستعدادا لسانغا .. ايمن سعيد: التوانسة يميلون للحرب النفسية وسوف أواصل التمثيل
• الطاقم الجزائري في الخرطوم اليوم .. ولجنة تعبئة هلالية للمباراة الأفريقية
• بشة يتدرب بمعنويات هدفي الخيالة والكوكي يجهز اسلحته الدفاعية والهجومية للمقابلة
• في لفته بارعة وجدت الإستحسان الجميع : الكوكي وبن حسين يحرصان على نظافة الملعب

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• يؤدى بروفته الرئيسية عصر اليوم : هلالنا فى قمة الجاهزية لضرب الحصون الكنغولية
• موقع الكاف يرشح الهلال لخطف بطاقة المجموعات ويؤكد: سانغا فى (ورطة)
• رئيس الهلال يحتفل بالاقمار مساء اليوم ويرصد الحوافز بالدولار
• روابط الهلال التشجيعية بقيادة الطوفان تكمل استعدادها لمؤازرة الاسياد فى ملحمة الابطار
• وزير الدولة بالدفاع يزور مران الهلال ويؤكد ثقته في الابطال .. سانغا يؤدى مرانه الرئيسى بالاكاديميه
• واصل تدريبه بجدية عالية : الهلال يؤدي مرانا قويا مساء امس .. المرشح والمرابط يتعادلان بعد تقسيمة ساخنة
• تدريبات خاصة لبوي .. ووفد الاتحاد العام والشرطة يزور إستاد الهلال للإطمئنان على جاهزيته
• الاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة الهلال وسانغا ظهر الغد .. وطاقم التحكيم والمراقب يصلان صباح اليوم
• فئات دخول مباراة الهلال وسانغا : 10 جنيهات للمساطيب الشعبية ، و 40 جنية للجانبية ، 70 جنية للوسطى ، و 100 جنية للمقصورة
• في الثامنة من مساء اليوم : سانغا الكنغولي يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي بالاكاديمية

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• قبل ساعات من موقعة الاحد المصيرية : وكالة الانباء الفرنسية: سانغا في "ورطة" الهلال
• الأزرق يؤدي مناوراته الرئيسية لصدام الابطال .. وثنائية كاريكا و"البهلوان" تهدد "القديسين"
• الكاردينال يدعم الفرسان .. و"ألفونس" في الخرطوم اليوم
• مدرب الترجي يهاجم غارزيتو .. والجزائري "العقبي" يرفض نصف مليون دولار من المريخ
• الكوكي يرفع التقرير الثالث للكاردينال .. وطاقم التحكيم الجزائري يصل الخرطوم اليوم
• المدرسة السنية بالهلال تكرم قيادة بعثة النصر .. ثلاثي الهلال "كانوتيه، مالك وبشه الصغير" لم يشارك في التقسيمة
• الهلال يعقد مناورته الرئيسية تأهباً لنزال "سانغا" .. بوي يخضع لتدريبات اضافية
• مجلس الهلال يتفاعل ويكون لجنة التعبئة لمعركة الافريقية ..يرفع المعنويات والباقي على اللاعبين والجماهير

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• مجهولون سلموا سانغا تسجيلات ومعلومات عن الهلال
• فرسان الازرق : لايهمنا انطون ولا دجال وسنهزم سانغا في الميدان
• مران قوي وعنيف للازرق وهدف لوحة لبشة والكوكي يوقف المران للتصحيح
• الكنغولي يتدرب بالاكاديمية والبعثة ترفض وجود الاعلام في المران
• لاعبو الترجي : المريخ لن يفلت من الهزيمة وسنحسم المباراة مبكراً
• مدرب التونسي : سنفوز على المريخ بطرق شرعية وغارزيتو يرد بعنف
• الكاردينال يواصل مساندة اللاعبين .. التحكيم الجزائري والمراقب الليبي يصلون
• الكوكي يشاهد مع اللاعبين شريط سانغا ويطالبهم بالافضل ويحذر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية :



 • القنوات تتسابق لبث لقاء الهلال وسانغا مساء الاحد
 • الهلال يتدرب على ملعبه .. وتنافس على تشكيلة الكوكي 
 • هارون عضو مجلس الهلال: المقبرة مصير حتمي لسانغا
 • تسع مباريات حاسمة في مسابقة الدوري التأهيلي اليوم
 • مباراتان في افتتاح الجولة 14 للدوري الممتاز اليوم : الامل يستقبل النسور بعطبرة .. الخرطوم الوطني يستضيف هلال الابيض
 • الوطني ينتظم في معسكر تأهبا لهلال الأبيض .. والرابطة يغادر اليوم إلى الفاشر 
 • الخبير بابكر تبيدي يقود الشعلة لصدارة الدوري بكوستي
 • التحدي والامل يتعادلان في مباراة ماراثونية بالجزيرة ابا
 • العرب يكتسح التضامن بنصف دستة للاهداف بالقطينة
 • بعثة مريخ نيالا تصل الابيض لمواجهة الفجر في اشرس نزال
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عنوان صحيفة الزاوية





وسط حضور جماهيري خرافي .. بدء بيع التذاكر والالاف يتجمعون خارج المنزه



عنوان صحيفة الصدي





ﺇﻗﺒﺎﻝ ﺿﻌﻴﻒ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗذﺍﻛﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻳﻮﻡ



كما أوردت صحيفة الزاوية هذا العنوان





د مصطفي إسماعيل ل (الزاوية) : الوالي في إستراحه محارب



لا أدري لماذا هي هكذا هذه الصحيفة تغرد خارج السرب
ولا يهدأ لها بال إن لم تذكرنا بذهاب الوالي علماً بأن الوقت ليس مناسب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً حبيبنا كسلاوي علي الإضافات الثررة
نسأل الله العلي القدير أن ينصر المريخ نصراً مبيناً
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالصورة ..دكتور اسامة الشاذلي يقدم محاضرة للاعبي المريخ بتونس

قدم د. اسامه حافظ الشاذلي مساعد رئيس قطاع كرة القدم بنادي المريخ محاضرة تجهيزية للاعبي المريخ صباح الجمعة بقاعة المحاضرات بفندق قصر قرطاج مقر اقامة بعثة المريخ بتونس .وتحدث عن الامور التجهيزية للاعبين قبل المباراة وعن اصابات الملاعب وكيفية تفادي الاصابات فى التدريبات و المباريات .
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*صبحك الله بالخير اخونا عبدالمنعم  نعم هم كذلك صحافة ضلال وكذب ونفاق قالت قوون ان مدرب الترجى قال ان المريخ استعمل الغش فى مباراة الخرطوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!وهذا كذب ونفاق وتلفيق لم يقل المدرب ذلك بل قال ان الاجواء كانت مشحونة وهل هذا يعنى غش  الغش ناسه معروفيين لدى الجميع وقالت عالم   السموم ان جماعة مدوا منافس الهلال بشرائط للهلال ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!وهل للهلال شرائط ذات قيمة يحتفظ بها جمهور المريخف    وهل مباراة الرد تحتاج لشرائط ام ان الهلال خدعهم ولعب   بالصف التانى ؟؟؟؟وهل للهلال صف تانى .؟؟؟؟؟ مباراة اكتر من عادية فقط يريدون ان يغطوا جزء من اخبار المريخ التى تبرز فى جميع الصحف العربية
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

مدرب سانغا: فريقي جاء ليهزم الهلال



قال سانتوس مدرب سانغا الكنغولي ان فريقه حضر للسودان ليواصل مفاجآته في البطولة الافريقية ولن يستسلم او يرمي المنديل بالرغم من تعثره علي ارضه وبين جماهيره ويمكن ان نفعل ذلك ايضا بالهلال ونبدأ من جديد.



نسأل صحافة الضلال والكذب لماذا لم تكتب صحافة المريخ ان مدرب سانغا قال اننا نعرف ان الهلال يتبع اسلوب الشعوذة وشراء ذمم الحكام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لالالايكتبون ذلك لأنهم لايتعاطون الكذب 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إقبال ضعيف علي تذاكر المباراه من أول يوم

طرحت  إداره نادي الترجي في الساعه الثانيه عشره من ظهر أمس تذاكر مباراه فريق  الكره أمام المريخ للبيع في توقيت مبكر تحسبآ لتدافع الجماهير التونسيه  للفوز بالعدد المحدود من التذاكر بعد أن الزمت السلطات الأمنيه في تونس  نادي الترجي بحشد١٨ألف مشجع ورفضت كل محاولاته لزياده العدد إلي٣٠ ألف نظرا  لصعوبه المباراه لكن الإقبال علي تذاكرالمباراه في اليوم الاول جاء صادما  لإداره الترجي التي كانت تتوقع بيع غالبيه الكميه من أول يوم.
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*مشكور كسلاوى 
بالتوفيق
للاحمر
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

دخول الريح علي القائمه ..غارزيتو يفاجئ الترجي بتشكيلة جديدة بدأت ملامحها تظهر



بدأ غارزيتو في تجهيز تشكيلته التي يرغب في الاعتماد عليها في مباراة الترجي ولم تخل تلك التشكيلة من المفاجآت أبرزها على الاطلاق عودة الريح علي للمشاركة في التشكيل الأساسي في وظيفة جديدة على الطرف الأيمن
في حين أبقى على أمير كمال وعلاء الدين يوسف في متوسط الدفاع واحتفظ مصعب عمر بموقعه على الطرف الأيسر، وأشرك غارزيتو سالمون ورمضان عجب وأيمن سعيد وكوفي في حين اعتمد على أوكراه وبكري المدينة في المقدمة الهجومية.



تشكيلة مثالية ومنتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺣﺎ ﻧﻠﻌﺐ ﺗﻠﺎﺗﻪ ﺧﻤﺴﻪ ﺍﺗﻨﻴﻦ
ﻭﻝ ﻛﻴﻒ ﺩﻱ
                        	*

----------

